# 3ds Max users or Maya users



## mad_gundam (Aug 16, 2004)

Hello there 
Just wanted to start a thread where all 3d users can communicate and share their knowledge with each other

P.S.:- I would like if administrators start a new section for 3d


----------



## jigslinx (Aug 16, 2004)

*3Ds MAX*

Hi mad_gundam,
    I am a casual 3D Studio MAX user and i like ur idea. I have also worked on Maya and Blender. But some tips from professionals are welcome. I m very weak in Lightning and Mesh Editing. Can any body flash a light?


----------



## lavan_joy (Aug 16, 2004)

Better to get the MAYA or 3d studio max Training videos and do it ur self.


----------



## mad_gundam (Aug 16, 2004)

well modelling is first of all very important as it is what u see on frame
lighting is another imp thing as it sets the mood of scene
i prefer poly modelling for doing just anything and in lightning well i am also a noob  anyone try out www.3dtotal.com there are loads of tuts on lighting and modelling for max & maya


----------



## anidex (Aug 16, 2004)

I've worked with almost all the 3D apps out there, everything from AC3D to Softimage and I gotta say that 3ds max is the best, but just like every other tool, it has its limitations. Subdivision surfaces need to be polished a little more, and well, Maya rules in that.

Lighting doesn't play an important role for me because I'm into real-time stuff, so the engine takes care of all lighting and shading computations.

Nice to know that there are other people here who're interested in 3D. Like you suggested, a 3D forum would be neat idea.


----------



## rockyj123 (Aug 16, 2004)

i used both.....max for inorganic stuff...like tanks,guns,planes, stadiums and maya for organic stuff....faces,characters n stuff...
i learnt them all by my self watchin videos n downloadin tuts n ebooks.....
im a modeller by heart....


----------



## atul (Aug 17, 2004)

can u name some sites from where i can download these videos n  tuts n ebooks ... 

so that me too can increase my knowledge ....


----------



## rockyj123 (Aug 17, 2004)

www.highend3d.com
www.cgtalk.com
www.learning-maya.com
www.3dtotal.com
www.simply-maya.com
www.3dbuzz.com
www.3drender.com
www.3dcafe.com
www.3dlinks.com
*tutorialcocktail.free.fr/tutorial.htm
www.3dluvr.com
www.3d-palace.com


*www.cgtalk.com/showthread.php?t=6360&page=9&pp=15
*www.sumea.com.au/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1091....


thes shud b enough to start off.....


----------



## atul (Aug 22, 2004)

hey ... thanx a lot 4 those sites ....

any gud books on texturing & lighting .... i use maya ....

bt iam realy worried abt the industry over here ... not progressing yaar .... everybody says its moving bt i can`t c .... 

its really tough 4 begineers like myself 2 get entry in2 this world .....

freshers ko koi leta hi nahi hai ...

anybody knowing places where they recruite freshers, plz let me know ... & whot should b shown in showreels ????

iam pretty interested in gamming industry & level designing ... ie scenes ...

any site where i can get a preview of anybodys or experts showreel ???? 

plz can anybody help me out ....


----------



## mad_gundam (Aug 27, 2004)

sorry about the late reply
thanks rockyj123 for giving away loads of links
i agree what ur saying atul the cg industry in India needs a boost specially in game devolopement there showreel on sites mentioned by rockyj123
such as "3dtotal" i am also a bit interested in creating stuff for games but
don't any company in India doing it except RAPTOR ETERTAINMENT
just got an idea how about creating a private chat room in yahoo for 3d users if u guys are going to reply?


----------



## BamBam (Aug 27, 2004)

*Really Really Kool ............*

*Man this is really cool guys and gals (if there are any) ! i have just started learning Maya about one month ago. Still doing Modelling only (ho hum)  Finished with Polygons and Subdivs ... Now Nurbs (save meeeeeee  ) Coz i always wanted to go into 3D but as all of you know not much to learn in India 'cept from Arena but here in Baroda, have found a cool place " Digital Workstation" for all graphic thingies includin Maya, 3D Max etc etc. Really personalized attention. No books just Plain OLD PRACTICE PRACTICE and more PRACTICE. So will keep you all posted on whats up here and look forward too more discussions. Now i feel like i am a part of somethin.   And lets create the CHAT ROOM and also a USENET group. Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## BamBam (Aug 27, 2004)

Oops also forgot to thank mad_gundam for starting this thread thanx a lot


----------



## rockyj123 (Aug 27, 2004)

ya create a chat room n pm me.......btw jadoo works, banglore is in game development.....for games u need low poly models.....made in max...


----------



## jigslinx (Sep 5, 2004)

*Idea!*

Hi,
    I also want some links to those vids and tutorials. Here r some links mainly for plug-ins:
www.maxuser.com
www.digimation.com ( u will get shareware plug-ins)
www.max3d.3dluvr.com
www.gfxcentral.com/bobo

    Have u visited www.animax-sa.com? Nice site. 
    i have n idea. Why don't we share some of our creations? If u like the idea i will post the details about my creation. (i have some animation for my project and some hoby animations.) Mail me the subject title and i will mail it to u. Suggessions r welcome. What do u say?


----------



## rockyj123 (Sep 5, 2004)

3dbuzz.com for its vids...best in the world.......


----------



## mad_gundam (Sep 8, 2004)

sorry again i was totaly deserted from comp or net for so many days 
i don't know what is a usenet or how to create a really private chat room hlp me and i will take action i also don't know ho
here is my some recent work rendering is not so good neither lighting plz comment


----------



## mad_gundam (Sep 8, 2004)

help help help i can't even attach images in fourms i am a noob in these things  [/img]


----------



## rockyj123 (Sep 9, 2004)

u will first have to upload ur images on the net..... try  www.1asphost.com  ....  n then put the images here.....


----------



## mad_gundam (Sep 13, 2004)

*thanks rokyj123*

ok here are the images rendring is not so good and  that skull model is just mirrored so cop-up with me please post comments

*m.1asphost.com/madgundam/gandhi01.jpg
*m.1asphost.com/madgundam/hulk01.jpg
*m.1asphost.com/madgundam/tank.jpg
*m.1asphost.com/madgundam/quetion.jpg


----------



## mad_gundam (Sep 13, 2004)

oh sorry
waiting for all of ur work eargly post it quickly


----------



## mad_gundam (Sep 13, 2004)

*m.1asphost.com/madgundam/gandhi01.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 14, 2004)

I have just created my first 3D stuff in Maya 6, before this I have been usin Maya 4 PLE or 3DsMax 5.1, tell me how are they, they are made by the tutorial provided in Maya

*www.geocities.com/gxsaurav/files/gshots/temple.jpg
*www.geocities.com/gxsaurav/files/gshots/temple2.jpg

tell me how are they


----------



## rockyj123 (Sep 14, 2004)

gx.... put some lights man.......

heres some of my stuff....

*cc.1asphost.com/rockyj123/maya stuff/subd-face2.jpg

*cc.1asphost.com/rockyj123/maya stuff/subd-face3.jpg

*cc.1asphost.com/rockyj123/maya stuff/fingers.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 14, 2004)

How do I put lights, when I use Lights other then default lights, every shader becomes black, & smooth shaded models become balck too, i mean the face become black


----------



## suhas_sm (Sep 14, 2004)

WOAH! now this has started to impress me  o i appretiate that there r so many tutorials n e-boos links given out here but can u suggest where wuld i start from at the entry level ?? any specific ebook or video tutorial ??? man this is thread is gonna rock for the creativity purpose !


----------



## rockyj123 (Sep 14, 2004)

download video tuts frm 3dbuzz.com or just start off wid the tuts tat come wid maya....


----------



## suhas_sm (Sep 14, 2004)

oops one more question ??? start with maya or 3dmax at first ?? or both lol


----------



## rockyj123 (Sep 14, 2004)

makes no diff dude.....


----------



## BamBam (Nov 9, 2004)

*HEY HEY HEY*

*Hey guys Bam Bam here !!!!!!! Finished modelling Started Animation------Ikeys (in Maya) and simple basic stuff !!!!!!!!!! so what else is new ?? Anyone have ne queries plz lemme know..........will be puttin up my stuff as soon as i get a free webspace site or somethin CIAO later   *


----------



## girish_b (Nov 9, 2004)

Guys... i have joined auriga multimedia  for an one year grafitti course....


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Dec 1, 2004)

*-------------------------------------------------hi*

---


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Dec 1, 2004)

*--*

sorry


----------

